# Looking for friends in Rome



## Dizzygirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi 

I am new to this forum and trying to understand it a bit..
I am Italian from Rome I have just moved back in the eternal city after 10 years living in the good old England (bit of a shock to the system I can tell you )..finding it hard although have friends here I d like to make some English and English speaking friends in Rome..
Ps the user name says it all... I have got Jamaica in my details but I am from Rome once I get my way around here I will put correct details ..haha

Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## tontonz (Sep 23, 2011)

Yh you can get as much friends as you want in Rome . Am looking for friends too ..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Dizzygirl and tontonz.

Please do tell us about your life in Rome.
Post questions, give advice all welcome.

Maiden


----------



## Tamsaine (Feb 2, 2012)

*English speaker in Rome*



Dizzygirl said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum and trying to understand it a bit..
> I am Italian from Rome I have just moved back in the eternal city after 10 years living in the good old England (bit of a shock to the system I can tell you )..finding it hard although have friends here I d like to make some English and English speaking friends in Rome..
> ...


Hi there, my name is Tammy and I'm 23. I'm living in Rome this year as a nanny and would love to meet some English speakers as my Italian is very limited hehe. Message me on here or find me on facebook ( if anyone is interested in meeting up. Would love to hear from you  x


----------

